# name my car!



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

the badges were shaved when i got the car and i wanna know if i have an se gxe or something else please help i know someone will call me a dumbass for it but whatever. it has power windows and locks go here for pics http://www.cardomain.com/id/sentrakid

if you need anymore info about it just ask

thanks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

IIRC it is an XE but im not positive


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

does it have a tach in the gauge cluster


----------



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

Dacypher2003 said:


> does it have a tach in the gauge cluster


yea but dont all manuels have a tach


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

sentrawhip said:


> yea but dont all manuels have a tach


I'm not completely sure about the b13's but I know on the b14's only the SE-L's and and the 2-door's(200sx se and ser) have stock tachs. I test drove a 97 sentra just like mine except it was a manual and it didn't have a tach.

Mitch


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

then i think you have a gxe the xe doesn't have a tach, i think the only b13s that have a tach are the se, gxe, and the se-r. but i may be wrong


----------



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

well what is the difference between the se and gxe


----------



## B13Tuner (Mar 14, 2003)

The major difference between the GXE and other Sentra models is the included front and rear power door locks/power windows. No other model, unless you're talking about an NX2000 (not all had power either) came equipped with them.


----------



## BBB_Diesel (Jul 6, 2004)

hi,
i am pretty sure its a GXE. The SE only comes in two door and only the 91-94 GXE and SE-R has the extra brake lights on the trunk lid (like yours), but the 94 sentra had slightly different tail lights so yours must be a 91-93 (i have only seen those hub caps on 94 sentras so either someone replaced them or u have one of the last 93 gxe's, someone correct me if i am wrong about those hubcaps) the motor is def. the 1.6...and the post about the power windows is also correct....i'll bet money that its a GXE


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

BBB_Diesel said:


> hi,
> i am pretty sure its a GXE. The SE only comes in two door and only the 91-94 GXE and SE-R has the extra brake lights on the trunk lid (like yours), but the 94 sentra had slightly different tail lights so yours must be a 91-93 (i have only seen those hub caps on 94 sentras so either someone replaced them or u have one of the last 93 gxe's, someone correct me if i am wrong about those hubcaps) the motor is def. the 1.6...and the post about the power windows is also correct....i'll bet money that its a GXE


Yes, ladies and gentlemen it is a GXE. The dead giveaway was the a la G20 push button HVAC unit which was exclusive to the GXE model only. Pretty nice.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> Yes, ladies and gentlemen it is a GXE. The dead giveaway was the a la G20 push button HVAC unit which was exclusive to the GXE model only. Pretty nice.


By the way this is a 1992 but you prbably already knew that. The slightly different grill and the cruise control buttons on the steering wheel (not on a 91) gave that away.


----------



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

what in gods name am i driving? the dealer said a 91 but you guys say i have a 91 92 93 94, but we are sure its a gxe correct?


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

sentrawhip said:


> what in gods name am i driving? the dealer said a 91 but you guys say i have a 91 92 93 94, but we are sure its a gxe correct?


My bad, maybe it is a 91 but it is definetely not a 93 or 94 and it IS a GXE.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Later GXE's in '93 and '94 came with painted door handles and mirrors I believe and ABS was an option, which gave you the AD7HA rear discs found on the SE-R. GXE's seem to be pretty rare, perfect 4-door for an engine swap.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Yup it's a gxe and it's a 91-92...the tails lights give it away. 91-92 turn signals on the outer edge while 93-94 next to the reverse light. Well...that's how I go about determining the year of the B13s...


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

its a gxe, if it was a 94 it would be a Limited edition , gxe was named the the LE and they also have fold down back seats


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

call your local dealer (parts dept) and give them your vin number, they should be able to run it and tell you in a couple of seconds what you have


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

/\ /\ Give this guy a rep point for the best reply.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

BBB_Diesel said:


> ... (i have only seen those hub caps on 94 sentras so either someone replaced them or u have one of the last 93 gxe's, someone correct me if i am wrong about those hubcaps)


Those appear to be the 13" wheels not hub caps.


----------



## sentrawhip (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah those are rims not hubs


----------



## siliconmatrix (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok, open your driver's side door, where the door latches to the door frame you will find a small plate with info on it, it will say what engine/transmission/wheel and tire size and other stuff among which it will tell you what year your car was made.....


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

It is a GXE... the rims, tail lights, tach, and hvac controls tell it all. It's either a 1991 or 1992. You can tell the difference by the passenger sun visor. The 1991 models had no visor vanity mirror... the 1992 models did. And just to let you know... this post has been dead for a while.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

sentrawhip said:


> yea but dont all manuels have a tach


my 91 coupe E 4 spd manual has NO tach


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

If I had a stick shift car without a tach, the engine would have been blown a long time ago.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

sentra_gxe said:


> If I had a stick shift car without a tach, the engine would have been blown a long time ago.


no, you'd just be on your third or fourth clutch  im about to be on my second clutch :loser:


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Yea there is no doubt it is a GXE. I have one, exact same features except an automatic transmission. Only thing your missing is the stock spoiler......but the alloy wheels only came on the GXE models, and there were no four door SE-Rs


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

Mine's the exact same too but it has an automatic transmission and 4-wheel abs disc brakes.


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

Heh my 93 XE is the same color as that car. Now heres the question that I have been dieing to find out: What color is that car so I can match it at auto-zone?


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

Get the paint code off of your door.


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

Cant read it. Worn away.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Brent said:


> Cant read it. Worn away.


My paint code from the door was removed also. Check the metal tag on the firewall for the color code. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## cool_rebel671 (Sep 15, 2004)

i have a quik question. which model b13's have the seat belts completely on the door panel and dont?


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

cool_rebel671 said:


> i have a quik question. which model b13's have the seat belts completely on the door panel and dont?


The XEs have power seat belts and I'm pretty sure the GXEs do too. I'm guesing the Es, SEs and SERs don't. Second opinion?


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

The sedans have power seat belts in the front and the coupes don't.


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> call your local dealer (parts dept) and give them your vin number, they should be able to run it and tell you in a couple of seconds what you have


As I'm reading these from the beggining, I'm wondering when someone's gonna refer to the VIN !! LOL

Good job !


----------

